# Can you point me to a suspend to ram howto?

## Omega21

The subject speaks for itself.

Im on a phoenix bios, toshiba branded.

I dont care about suspend to disk // hybernate.

I just want the suspend to ram.

Thanks!

----------

## ticapix

Hi

I have the following:

```
~\:0>uname -a

Linux portable 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Sat Dec 17 12:26:31 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

~\:0>lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80)
```

I used sys-power/hibernate-script to suspend to ram and it works really great.

You will need, app-laptop/radeontool  and  sys-apps/vbetool  also.

Pierre

----------

## Omega21

 *Omega21 wrote:*   

> The subject speaks for itself.
> 
> Im on a phoenix bios, toshiba branded.
> 
> I dont care about suspend to disk // hybernate.
> ...

 

Here is my uname -a if that helps..

```
Linux Avalon 2.6.14-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 20:41:11 UTC 2006 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

So I dont realy understand. I install all 3 of those things with portage, and then just run this hybernate-script?

Im sorry, but something tells me its not that simple..

----------

## ticapix

Are you using the ati-drivers ? (x11-drivers/ati-drivers and x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra)

I'm using version 8.19.10 and not the last one.

Since (I don't remember) the version, ati binary support suspending, so as far as I can tell, I just emerged hibernate-script with radeontool and vbetool, took a look to the /etc/hibernate/*.conf files specially ram.conf and than added a call to /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram when I press Fn+F4 (sleep on my keyboard) to suspend to ram.

give a try and tell  us the result.

Pierre

----------

## Omega21

 *ticapix wrote:*   

> Are you using the ati-drivers ? (x11-drivers/ati-drivers and x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra)
> 
> I'm using version 8.19.10 and not the last one.
> 
> Since (I don't remember) the version, ati binary support suspending, so as far as I can tell, I just emerged hibernate-script with radeontool and vbetool, took a look to the /etc/hibernate/*.conf files specially ram.conf and than added a call to /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram when I press Fn+F4 (sleep on my keyboard) to suspend to ram.
> ...

 

Im not, but my host bridge is an RS300.

Im going to emerge both ati drivers.

This will give me some binaries that will give me standby?

----------

## Omega21

Please ignore my last post.

 *ticapix wrote:*   

> I just emerged hibernate-script with radeontool and vbetool, took a look to the /etc/hibernate/*.conf files specially ram.conf and than added a call to /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram when I press Fn+F4 (sleep on my keyboard) to suspend to ram.
> 
> 

 

OK, what do you mean emerged hibernate-script with radeontool and vbetool?

Thanks very much for all the help.

Ian

EDIT: sorry, I just emerged hibernate script and I see what you mean. Ill let you know what happens.

EDIT 2 Ok, well radeontool emerged fine, but vbetool:

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"vbetool\" -DVERSION=\"0.3\"  -I. -I.    -g -Wall -pedantic -std=gnu99 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT lrmi.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/lrmi.Tpo" \

  -c -o lrmi.o `test -f 'lrmi.c' || echo './'`lrmi.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/lrmi.Tpo" ".deps/lrmi.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/lrmi.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:433,

                 from vbetool.c:14:

/usr/include/sys/types.h:62: error: conflicting types for `dev_t'

/usr/include/linux/types.h:25: error: previous declaration of `dev_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:72: error: conflicting types for `mode_t'

/usr/include/linux/types.h:31: error: previous declaration of `mode_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:77: error: conflicting types for `nlink_t'

/usr/include/linux/types.h:34: error: previous declaration of `nlink_t'

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:216,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:433,

                 from vbetool.c:14:

/usr/include/sys/select.h:78: error: conflicting types for `fd_set'

/usr/include/linux/types.h:22: error: previous declaration of `fd_set'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"vbetool\" -DVERSION=\"0.3\"  -I. -I.    -g -Wall -pedantic -std=gnu99 -O3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT x86-common.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/x86-common.Tpo" \

  -c -o x86-common.o `test -f 'x86-common.c' || echo './'`x86-common.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/x86-common.Tpo" ".deps/x86-common.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/x86-common.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

make[1]: *** [vbetool.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vbetool-0.5/work/vbetool-0.4'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/vbetool-0.5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 27, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 

----------

## ticapix

Hi

I have the  0.5 version installed too, with sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 and sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2

(packages that have /usr/include/sys/types.h and /usr/include/linux/types.h)

Pierre

----------

## Elv13

it will not work, it never worked for thoshiba A60 and newer

----------

## frenkel

Install the _newest_ ati-drivers and _remove_ vbetool/radeontool they won't work good with the new drivers. The newest drivers have initial support for suspend to ram.

----------

